# download



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

how to download songs of youtube.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Was that a question or statement?


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Are you using IE or Firefox ?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

42??????


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

yesorno


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

flashgot (google it)


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

sanchez said:


> 42??????


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

you can get youtube downloader, download the clip, then convert it to MP3


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Been using DVDVideoSoft Free YouTube to MP3 Converter for a while. Simple to use too. http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/free-youtube-to-mp3-converter.htm


----------

